# 2006 Pontiac GTO in progress



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Just a couple of pics. 
Here is what is involved:
Polar Lights 05 Drift GTO (2, just in case I fudge up)
AMT/Ertl 04 GTO
Aoshima Bersaglio Spoke II rims
Cobra Colors Brazen Orange Metallic
Tamiya Paints
Just out of the paint booth. Needs clear and semi gloss black and more clear. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have it done.








Just a quick Mock Up (sorry for the bad lighting.)









Just a couple more pics at 2006 GTO Link

Chris


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris,
I like the color! The new wheels look good to!
I keep looking at that kit and wondering how hard it would be to build a GTO-R.
I need to go find some pics of the race car - I'm wondering how close to a NASCAR chassis that car is........If a guy could cross kit one of Ertl's NASCAR kits with the GTO body and get something like the GTO-R?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I think nas-cars are bigger.
That car would fit in at http://www.lateral-g.net/ or http://www.pro-touring.com/forum/.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

There is simple way to make this look like a Nascar "racer".

Just get a model of a pace car and put your GTO model behind it. Since most Nextel Cup races are run under caution, you'll have a perfect Nascar diorama .

(I'm a 455 Pontiac owner and lover of GTOs but I can't miss an oppotunity to dig at Nascar.)


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

Lookin good!!!!

I love seeing pics of cars on here!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for the compliments guys. The hardest part will be the tailights as they changed them for 2006. I'll figure it out though.

Dave, I think you could probably build one, but you'd have to be happy with a curbsider. Knowing you though, that woulnd't suffice.
I too have the same idea. Been collecting a few shots here and their, but I'll be happy with a curbside.









































So, I do have plans on trying to build one out of the Drift GTO. Mucho modification, but that's the fun.
Chris


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

SD,
I am diggin' that paint!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

It's obvious that the rear window is pretty flimsy - look at the deformation of the backlight in the high angle 3/4 rear shot!

I guess that the chassis builder for the GTO-R also builds the Corvette C-6R and Cadillac CTS-V chassis. Now they're also building road race chassis for NASCAR - 

Hendricks has them at Sonoma this week-end!

I'd guess that the layout of the GTO-R chassis is probably similar to the C-6R.
I've tried to find pics of the GTO-R without the bodywork - no luck yet!

The C-5R and C-6R have been done by Revell in 1/25 scale those kits could provide a good reference point even though the drive train may be quite different I know that the C-5R kit has a rear mounted transaxle while I'd guess the GTO has a conventional transmission.

I'm sure that the sides of the cage in these cars will be substantially different from NASCAR also as these GT cars have doors that actually open. I'd guess the cage sides will look more like a Pro Stock car so the driver can get in and out thru the door rather than the window!

Dave


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That color is awesome Chris. its too bad the GTO was such a sales turd.
There really a terrific car.
Cant wait to see this one completed.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

*UPDATE on my '06 Goat*

Well, things are going along bumpily I might add, but it hasn't broken me yet.
I finally got the black trim finished as well as the light gun metal on the rear bumper. The front bumper is painted up as well. Here are those results:








The front bumper, never mind the plate holder holes...:








Rear bumper:









The '06 tailights, well I think I have that licked. The AMT GTO kit comes with clear rear lenses. A little more detective work on the these and I should have all I need to get them to look right.
Engine halves have been put together and painted and drybrushed. No pics of that yet.
Hope to have the car cleared and polished in the next few days.
Check the link for all the pics:
My '06 Goat
Chris


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

OK, so what did you use to mask the lines for the black trim? That looks sweet.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

yamahog, I used Tamiya tape. Just laid it out and used a sharp #11 and trimmed the excess off. I then, belive it or not, brushed the testors semi-gloss black on with a no streak paint brush I picked up at the LHS, used specifically for oil painting. Definitely worth the price.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"belive it or not, brushed the testors semi-gloss black on with a no streak paint brush I picked up at the LHS"

What's an LHS? You hand-painted the black-out? Dude, you need to come by my house and paint the grill and rocker panels on my Bimmer. Awesome.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

yamahog said:


> What's an LHS?


Local Hobby Shop.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

SSB,

You're all the way down there in Tallahassee, Florida. No way I'm goin' all the way to your hobby shop to get a brush. I may be stupid but I'm not crazy.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

yamahog said:


> You're all the way down there in Tallahassee, Florida. No way I'm goin' all the way to your hobby shop to get a brush.





Br'er Rabbit said:


> I didn't say it was YOUR Laughin' Place, Br'er Bear!





yamahog said:


> I'm not crazy.


Oh.

Really?

Sure about that?



You should try it, then. Lotsa fun!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

We interrupt this program for a
Special Report from ABC News.









This is Sam Donaldson. "Yamahog," a former Polar
Lights moderator has been confirmed as missing.









Hawg was last seen here at the world
premiere of his latest box office hit,
*"THX-90210: This Time It's Personal!"*










According to an unnamed source, Yamahog was
headed for somewhere in this area:










He left a note saying that he was on his way there for one of these:










However, no one has heard from him for several minutes.
More on this story as it developes. I'm Sam Donaldson.










We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Alright, back to the original program:

Really appreciate the comments. 

Finally got the car cleared, not sure if I want to polish, but I know I will.
Played with the camera setting to try and get the color out right. Anyway, One of these should look good on your screen.
I know one is over-exposed.
























Anyway, onto the engine and interior. Slow going, but coming along nicely now.
Progress at My Fotki '06 GTO page
Chris


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Man, oh man. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya' know Supe, maybe if you used a white/neutral background you wouldn't have trouble editing the car color ?? It's probably reflecting & affecting the pix. or fooling the camera.
Still looks rather good to me though !! Be waiting for the end results.
Dabbler


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Dabbler, I think part of my problem is using a low watt lightbulb to help with lighting. I should just leave it off and play with the camera. 

I am using a white background, foamcore. Anyway, thank you for the tips. I'll play some more. Part of the hobby for me. LOL
Thanks for the comments guys. I'm really happy with the looks so far. Just need to go slow. If I get too excited I'll ruin it. Kind of like tommy boy asking for wings.....

Chris


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't feel bad Supe, I been running with a low-Watt bulb for years and it hasn't bothered me a bit !!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

:thumbsup: Thanks dab! I like the sunshine, but need a better backdrop for photo's. 

Chris


----------

